
Facebook-Linked Marketer Acxiom Plunges After Policy Shift - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-29/facebook-linked-marketer-plunges-as-policy-shift-may-sap-profit
======
zengid
As an Arkansas resident, I can say that Acxiom is a one of the big tech
companies for the state. Their company culture seems pretty great; they also
do a lot for the community too.

~~~
paulie_a
They are just yet another data mining/privacy invading marketing company

That type of company should be shunned, not touted as big tech

~~~
glibgil
Any thoughts on why OP is getting downvotes? It’s insightful and shares a
perspective that only a local would have.

It _is_ possible for a company to have a nice work culture even while doing
exploitive work. Doing good by the local community seems even easier to
believe

~~~
paulie_a
That is nice that a company that does objectively bad things has a nice
culture.

While I definitely disagree with the op, I personally didn't downvote, but
honestly who gives a shit about downvotes?

~~~
glibgil
Down votes silence unique perspectives creating echo chambers

------
AdmiralAsshat
Acxiom used to be a sizable vendor in the Skiptracing arena.[0] That's what
debt collection companies would use when they wanted to get ahold of someone.
If you couldn't get ahold of the debtor in question, you'd find out who he's
related to or where he lives and call his brother, call his roommate, call his
neighbor, etc.--all in an attempt to "contact" (read: harass) the debtor.

That should provide some insight as to what they might be doing with your
Facebook data.

For reference, they're not too big in that particular space anymore. The
largest one I'm aware of LexisNexis. And yes, _that_ LexisNexis, the one you
used to go to the library and search alongside JSTOR for academic articles.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiptrace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiptrace)

------
nstj
Funnily enough it turns out the FBI used Acxiom data to locate the 9/11
hijackers back in 2001[0]

[0]:
[http://archive.fortune.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive...](http://archive.fortune.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2004/02/23/362182/index.htm)

------
orand
The Hymn of Acxiom seems appropriate to mention here...
[https://m.soundcloud.com/vienna-teng/05-the-hymn-of-
acxiom](https://m.soundcloud.com/vienna-teng/05-the-hymn-of-acxiom)

~~~
andrewflnr
I didn't know Axciom was a real company until today.

~~~
mateo411
They know about you though. :)

------
pknerd
It's gonna hurt their "Ads Manager" alot as majority of marketers use
"Audience Insight" tool for their campaigns.

------
landcoctos
Facebook and many many other tech companies are built on gathering as much
data they can on their users.

Should people revolt (hint: they probably won't) tech is in for a world of
hurt.

------
tzahola
Good. Others should follow suit.

